# ESC Problems??????



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Got a quick question about not just the Tekin G11 but all speed controls. 
yesterday i had bought a new Tekin G11 and when to install it and the ESC wouldent light up. So i fooled around with it but when i put a reciver pack to the RX it worked fine. The problem is at our track we cant run a Reciver pack. What is a solution to this problem Capasiter ???

Taylor :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Question for you. Does the plug on the ESC correspond correctly with your brand of radio/receiver. Perhaps the wires in the plug aren't in the correct order?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

also what radio are you using...and if you are using something with spektrum have you 'rebound' it.?


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

The wires have respounded right

Its a Spektrum DX3.0
It was rebound

Taylor


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

that's a new one. a few things first the silly stuff was the pack charged? do you have the wires installed correctly on the speedo ( B+ B- M-) speedo lead to the receiver wire should be in this order black red white and installed into the receiver with the black towards the outside. 

if all these things are correct then the last thing it could be is a faulty switch on the esc. if you change the switch out and it still don't work then I would say send it in to Tekin. 

now what I really want to know why can't you run a receiver pack?


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

I contacted Tekin today they said that i need to buy a Spektrum capasiter that goes in the reciver. I have no idea why they will not let you run a reciver pack. I know that doesent make any sence that a lot of the guys run a Personal Transponder also.

The pack was fully chaged and the ESC was wired right.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

did they say why? because i run for Tekin and i also run a spektrum receiver and I have never HAD to use a cap to get my g11pro to work.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

No! I am just running a stock motor and a 3300mah battery i dont understand why it will not work. I hate when i spend good money for a ESC and cant use it.

Taylor


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Send It In You Shouldn't Need A Cap


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Thats my point i just bought it shouldent Tekin like give me a discount or something for buying a brand new $150.00 ESC and not being able to use it??


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

They should either fix or replace it. you'll need the receipt and have to download the service form from the website. 

don't buy into that "you need a cap when running spektrum" because I don't in 3 different cars with 3 different speedo's all g11 pro's


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I would still spend the $5 ~ $10 to build or buy a cap
I can make a 3333UF glitch busters cap with parma superflex 20ga silicone wiring for about $5 and it consist of two caps. One 3300uf to keep to stiffen the voltage and one 3300pF cap to reduce high freq noises and voltage spikes totaling 3333UF in capacity. The Novak gltch buster is also good and is 6800UF Ultra Low ESR but does not have a flat bottom like mine does for easy servo tape job to chassis.


----------

